# S6 In america



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

I just saw an older model S6 today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the tails looked like an a8 and it had smaller size avus rims that had a deep dish look to them,(maybe 1/2 inch).The trim however was all black,(car was silver),and the whole scale of the car actually seemed smaller than an S4!!
I forgot if the guy told me that he imported it or maybe at one time america carried the S6.....It was like a '95 or something.just really weird to see an 'S6' badge for the first time


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: S6 In america (vw valance)*

S6's are very rare and are the same size as the UrS4. Only imported between 1995 and 1995.5 model years.
http://www.**********.com/Sedans/0160/0160i.jpg


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: S6 In america (vw valance)*

We got this chassis design as the "100". It is larger than the 80/90 that was the A4 predecessor.


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: S6 In america (NC-GTI)*

So now america is going to get the RS6??,(4.2l bi-turbo v8),and I heard only the sedan in automatic.


----------



## wik (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: S6 In america (vw valance)*

Yes...I have a deposit down for a RS6 (color to be determined) to arrive at my dealership in May/June of 2003. Expected price between $65-75k. No options. 450 hp, AWD, twin turbos and 18 or 19 inch wheels. Should be a blast. Supposedly, only 800 coming in, which equates to two per dealership. 
Also, the prior generation S6 cars were a blast. I had a 95.5 Pearl White S6 avant. MSRP was just under $50k. I purchased new in June, 1996. It had/has a 227 hp turbo 5 cyl., a 5 speed and 16 inch wheels. Great car, traded it in three years later on an A8. I wish the RS6 had a manual or SMG like transmission option.


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: S6 In america (wik)*

Wik,
Do you use Jordan Motors or do you go elsewhere for your Audi's?? I can't see Jordan getting in an RS6 myself.
Just curious..


----------



## wik (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: S6 In america (IqDOU)*

Andrew:
Yes, that's the place. I've bought from them as well as from Carousel in Iowa City. I've got great relationships with salesmen in each locale. Where are you?


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: S6 In america (wik)*

I live in Ames but work is Des Moines.
I've bought two (used) Audi's from Jordan and I have had *HORRIBLE* service from them everytime. How is your service from Jordan Motors?? If it's good what is your secret?? I have a hell of a time dealing with the service advisor










[Modified by IqDOU, 10:14 AM 4-2-2002]


----------



## wik (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: S6 In america (IqDOU)*

I live in WDM and work downtown. Jordan has serviced my Audis since 1996 and zero complaints. My wife also bought an RSX from Ryan the same day I bought the allroad in January, 2001 and she has had no service issues either. I don't know what I've
done different. It's not like I don't have service issues with cars: Ramsey was absolutely IMPOSSIBLE to deal with when I had a couple of 911s in for service the past few years. (I've since migrated from Porsche to MB, partially because of that issue.) They sold relatively few Porsches, and thus had little service expertise. Everytime they worked on my cars beyond an oil change, particularly a '94 3.6 turbo I drove, it was like I was paying for their learning curve. I never got that impression from Jordan. 
However, I did get rather tired of driving New Beetles as my loaner when I dropped off the A8 or allroad for service. At least they have recently added some 1.8T Jettas to the loaner fleet. (I keep asking for an A4.) Where do you work in DSM?


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: S6 In america (wik)*

Ramsey sucks too. They don't touch my Porsche (but it's old anyway).
The problems you're having with Ramsey sound like the problems I'm having with Jordan. It took Jordan 6 months (10k miles) to fix an oil leak on my A6, that equates to seven dealer trips. I've got three loaners for those seven trips (Infinity I35, VW Passat, VW Jetta). They finally did get the leak fixed (thankfully) and then they overcharged me for changing my timing belt. After a lot of calling they finally did admit it and sent me some money back.
The latest problem I found two weeks ago while cleaning the engine. On one of my services they broke a plastic breather hose. It's actually broke clean in two. The thing that "chaps" me is that the tech tried to hide it...he just taped it up since the hose isn't "crucial". They ordered the part and it goes in Friday to get it replaced. The only problem is they won't TELL me if it's free until they look at it.







At least TWICE they would have had to remove this hose to perform work. SO I know they would have noted it if it was broke (since it's a $95 hose). We'll see what happens on Friday!!
I work pretty close to you. I work right next to downtown, at the Water Works (in the office on Valley). Driving by on Valley you can probably see my beat up 80q in the employee parking lot. Where do you work??


----------



## wik (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: S6 In america (IqDOU)*

Well you have a long commute from Ames to Fleur Drive! My office is on Court Ave near the statehouse; it takes me about 15 minutes on 235 coming in from WDM. I run a small trade association and a foundation. Good luck in your efforts with Jordan Motors. Look for me in a Ming Blue RS6 in about a year and a half!


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: S6 In america (wik)*

It only takes about 40-45 mins during rush hour...not bad at all.
I'll keep my eyes open!!








Regards..


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: S6 In america (IqDOU)*

I just came back from the new york auto show and.....i knew we were getting the RS6 next year,but i didn't know that we are getting the S6 avant this year!!!??i took pics of it,(of all audi's bimmers and vw's),and when i got home i noticed.....that there was no film in the camera the whole time





















but it wouldn't 'be me' if that didn't happen i guess http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ,(strain of bad luck lately).


----------



## wik (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: S6 In america (vw valance)*

They are not only available, but from what I have read recently on this and other boards, they tend to be lanquishing on some dealer's lots. I sat in a hideous green S6 avant a few weeks ago at the MN auto show. Great car, though. Your local dealer could likely locate one. They are running in the low $60k range as I recall.


----------

